# John Titor - A loophole



## Moonbat (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

I was reading the thread about artifacts in time, and someone said they'd go back to the original John Titor thread. I then looked up the thread again and trealised how few of his predictions have come to pass, but....

John's description of the many-worlds theory covers his tracks, as although in his time, a civil war was being fought in the US (by now, 2004+) our time line is different form his and so doens't have to follow his.

So my point here, not that I really have one, is that the authenticity of John Titor's claims cannot be disputed, because we can never know what happened in his timeline, only what happens here.

Any thoughts people? or shoud I say, Any thoughts chrons?


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 28, 2009)

Who's John Titor?


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry, I should have posted a link like this

John Titor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 31, 2009)

For what it's worth, I think that a theory that allows itself to be validly (in its own terms) and totally contradicted by anything observable is worse than useless.


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

First thought I had was it's bunk and somebody got their 15 minutes of entertainment at other's expense.

Second thought I had was, even if it is true it wouldn't matter because at this time it would no longer be talking about this reality.


----------



## Deathpool (May 30, 2009)

I doesn't sound to me like he's from another time.


----------



## Artemis Rickenbacker (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, it's possible that he was from another time.  While he was wrong about several events, his theory on parallel universes matches up.  I'm sure there will be a civil war and while it's fairly far off, it is unavoidable.


----------



## Will83 (Jun 1, 2009)

Occam tells us he's just a very, very creative troll. If he were telling the truth then merely his internet posts were able to avert wars, change elections, etc. That seems almost as unlikely as his explanation of his time machine. 

Anyway, he'd be in breach of the temporal prime directive.


----------



## Artemis Rickenbacker (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, the temporal prime directive isn't that strict.  There is a lot of room for disclosure since time moves more like a river and not like a ridged puzzle who's big picture is mutable by small adjustments.

It's true that if he were interested in changing time, he probably could try to reach key movers and shakers within the socio-political and economic framework, but the likelyhood that those people would want to modify what they were doing is pretty slim anyway - this is all assuming that they believed him.

Generally speaking, time travelers aren't interested in changing anything.  They have a specific job to do and they do it and go back.


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't see how internet posts could prevent a civil war. I just don't see it. I know that there could be a civil war in the future, but he was still totally inacurate about his dates. Sure his theories matched up with ours, but with the internet anybody can get that information.


----------



## Artemis Rickenbacker (Jun 1, 2009)

Internet posts can't prevent a civil war.  Like I was saying, if he were actually trying to prevent something he would have had to personally contact several upper-level people in the social/political/economic arenas and convince them to do something drastic.


----------

